# Teamviewer



## goncalomsdias (Aug 31, 2012)

Hi...

Is there a way or any port to install teamviwer?

It runs on linux using a .wine folder and i wonder if theres any way of geting it to work on my freebsd

Thanks


----------



## sg1efc (Aug 31, 2012)

This would be great as we also use TeamViewer and it works very well.


----------



## Beastie (Aug 31, 2012)

TeamViewer is proprietary software, so porting is impossible unless the company does so.

It seems to be available for Linux, so either run the Linux version through the "Linux Binary Compatibility" or run the Windows version through emulators/wine. No guarantees.


----------



## sg1efc (Sep 1, 2012)

Thanks a lot Beastie for this info, I'll try it with Wine.


----------



## goncalomsdias (Sep 1, 2012)

wine doesn't work...i'll try the linux binary compatibility.

I've been using hamachi and then a vnc to conect remotely to a computar behind a NAT, but hamachi doesn't work  since they updated the software, i guess...


----------



## kcbark (Sep 1, 2012)

It does work.

http://kc.mpls.se/screenshots/teamviewer_on_freebsd.png

At least on 10.0-CURRENT.

Just download the Windows version and install it using wine. I have successfully remote controlled a windows client with it.


----------



## goncalomsdias (Sep 1, 2012)

that does work, but what i need is to control the freebsd machine from a windows and that doesnt work well with wine


----------



## AlexJ (Sep 18, 2012)

If remote machine is _FreeBSD_ server then SSH on a server and PuTTy on windows is more than enough.
If remote machine is _FreeBSD_ workstation AND you need to control GUI then install CygWin on windows and use native *X11 tunneling* over *SSH*. Check this link http://www.linux-tip.net/cms/content/view/302/26/ that show all setup process step-by-step.


----------



## desshi (May 28, 2013)

is very easy , use .exe teamviwet with wine , not install, run temporaly teamviewer >D

It is very easy: use teamviewer.exe with Wine. Do not install it, run a temporary Teamviewer.


----------



## gingir (Jun 5, 2013)

goncalomsdias said:
			
		

> wine doesn't work...i'll try the linux binary compatibility.



How so?

I have run Teamviewer on Wine for some months now without any problem*.*


----------



## vermaden (Jun 5, 2013)

@goncalomsdias,

Try these: http://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/?license=opensource


----------



## sg1efc (Jun 6, 2013)

vermaden said:
			
		

> @goncalomsdias,
> 
> Try these: http://alternativeto.net/software/teamviewer/?license=opensource



Cool, thanks a lot @vermaden, didn't know about those alternatives.


----------



## aragats (Dec 3, 2015)

gingir said:


> How so?
> I have run Teamviewer on Wine for some months now without any problem*.*


Well, I can run it on wine, but as soon as I connect to remote computer it crashes with many errors.
There is another possibility to run TeamViewer.exe form Linux installation. It's in Wine's drive_c/TeamViewer directory.
However it depends on tvwine.dll.so, which is Linux library. Not sure how to preload it in FreeBSD...


----------



## PCrazee (Aug 20, 2018)

Has anyone tried the newest linux binaries available from the teamviewer website? I'd love to switch to FreeBSD on my work PC, but I do require teamviewer from time to time. Alternatives won't cut it.

EDIT: I guess in worst case, I can also run it in a VM. But I would prefer to run it without the use of a VM.


----------



## seed (Aug 21, 2018)

goncalomsdias said:


> Hi...
> 
> Is there a way or any port to install teamviwer?
> 
> ...



Isn't the linux release of teamviewer just a wine wrapper??


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Aug 21, 2018)

Recently i had to use a remote desktop software to connect to a very far cash register.

I reccomend you to try *AnyDesk* software instead of *TeamViewer* for these resons:

1] It has a port in FreeBSD => easy to deploy (and it works)

2] The fact that the company is interested in making the software
available for us in FreeBSD is a good reason to support them.

3] *IMPORTANT*. If you do not buy a lincense TeamViewer terminates your session after
a time slot and asks you to wait to make a further connexion. In the case of a cash register
that time slot is 5 minutes, untenable ! This does not happen in AnyDesk, great !

P.S. I am not very experienced in this kind of software by to my eyes
what TeamViewer can do, also AnyDesk can. But AnyDesk is more open to non
professional spot users who are not willing to buy a license, at least, not immediately.

bye
n.


----------



## PCrazee (Aug 22, 2018)

seed said:


> Isn't the linux release of teamviewer just a wine wrapper??



No, they do have linux binaries by now.



Nicola Mingotti said:


> I reccomend you to try *AnyDesk* software instead of *TeamViewer* for these resons:



Sadly it's not my choice to use teamviewer, but I don't feel like convincing and guiding some unexperienced user that already has problems using Windows to install something else. Plus various business partners only use TeamViewer for remote session.
*AnyDesk* does look nice and simple, but I'm not going to convince people to switch their default software. I guess I will have to rely on VMs for this part.


----------



## Nicola Mingotti (Aug 22, 2018)

PCrazee said:


> Sadly it's not my choice to use teamviewer, but I don't feel like convincing and guiding some unexperienced user that already has problems using Windows to install something else. Plus various business partners only use TeamViewer for remote session.
> *AnyDesk* does look nice and simple, but I'm not going to convince people to switch their default software. I guess I will have to rely on VMs for this part.



Sure, take the path of lest effort combined to maximum return, that is the wise thing to do

But, your unexperenced user may by annoyed by being kicked out of TeamViewer after x-minutes
and he may call you ... I personaly don't like to be called by users, if they call there are problems.

So if you reccomend AnyDesk, on the long run, you may be more productive, even from the
FreeBSD compatibility point of view or from the fact the the user is not kicked out of session so
he will enjoy a smoother experience.

I am not related in anyway to AnyDesk, I am pushing a bit this product because it  seems
to me it offers a better alternative to TeamV at least, for the not paying personal use case.

Also, by memory, the AnyDesk fees are slimmer than TeamV; users of all kind are interested in this

I close my ads campaing here.

bye
n.


----------



## ziomario (Nov 3, 2021)

desshi said:


> is very easy , use .exe teamviwet with wine , not install, run temporaly teamviewer >D
> 
> It is very easy: use teamviewer.exe with Wine. Do not install it, run a temporary Teamviewer.


I tried. This is what happened :

```
marietto@marietto:/usr/home/marietto/Downloads $ wine TeamViewer_Setup_x64.exe

002c:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
002c:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
002c:err:winediag:WS_getaddrinfo Failed to resolve your host name IP
0088:err:heap:HEAP_GetPtr Invalid heap 00000000007F0000!
0088:err:heap:HEAP_GetPtr Invalid heap 00000000007F0000!
0088:err:plugplay:get_device_instance_id Failed to get device ID, status 0xc0000017.
0088:err:heap:HEAP_GetPtr Invalid heap 00000000007F0000!
0088:err:heap:HEAP_GetPtr Invalid heap 00000000007F0000!
marietto@marietto:/usr/home/marietto/Downloads $ 00f0:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInfor
mationToken( ..., TokenElevationType, ...) semi-stub
00f0:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevationType, ...) semi-s
tub
Check path: C:\users
Check path: C:\users\marietto
Check path: C:\users\marietto\Temp
Check path: C:\users\marietto\Temp\TeamViewer
Check path: C:\users\marietto\Temp\TeamViewer\outlook
Check path: C:\users
Check path: C:\users\marietto
Check path: C:\users\marietto\Temp
Check path: C:\users\marietto\Temp\TeamViewer
Check path: C:\users\marietto\Temp\TeamViewer\x64
0110:fixme:heap:RtlSetHeapInformation 0000000000000000 1 0000000000000000 0 stub
0110:fixme:process:SetProcessDEPPolicy (3): stub
0110:fixme:process:GetActiveProcessorCount semi-stub, returning 16
011c:fixme:kernelbase:AppPolicyGetThreadInitializationType FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFA, 0000000000A1FDF0
0114:fixme:kernelbase:AppPolicyGetThreadInitializationType FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFA, 00000000007FFDF0
0114:fixme:process:GetActiveProcessorGroupCount semi-stub, always returning 1
0110:fixme:ole:CoInitializeSecurity 0000000000000000, -1, 0000000000000000, 0000000000000000, 0, 3,
0000000000000000, 0, 0000000000000000 stub
0110:fixme:process:GetProcessMitigationPolicy (FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF, 6, 000000000021F728, 4): stub
0110:fixme:process:SetProcessMitigationPolicy (6, 000000000021F728, 4): stub
0110:fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter 233 00000001
0110:fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter 4a 00000001
0110:fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter 407 00000001
0110:fixme:msg:ChangeWindowMessageFilter 49 00000001
0110:fixme:process:SetProcessShutdownParameters (00000100, 00000000): partial stub.
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:resource:GetGuiResources (FFFFFFFFFFFFFFFF,0): stub
0110:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevation, ...) semi-stub
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0168:fixme:sync:SetWaitableTimerEx (0000000000000208, 0000000003BBF8C8, 0, 0000000000000000, 0000000
000000000, 0000000000000000, 32) semi-stub
0110:fixme:ntdll:NtQuerySystemInformation info_class SYSTEM_PERFORMANCE_INFORMATION
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),000000000021EBF8,0x00000800,000000000021EB98) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaLookupNames (000000000000CAFE,0x00000001,000000000021EBB8,000000000021EBA8,0000
00000021EBB0) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaClose (000000000000CAFE) stub
0110:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
0110:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),000000000021EB78,0x00000800,000000000021EB18) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaLookupNames (000000000000CAFE,0x00000001,000000000021EB38,000000000021EB28,0000
00000021EB30) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaClose (000000000000CAFE) stub
0110:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
0110:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),000000000021EAC8,0x00000800,000000000021EA68) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaLookupNames (000000000000CAFE,0x00000001,000000000021EA88,000000000021EA78,0000
00000021EA80) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaClose (000000000000CAFE) stub
0110:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
0110:fixme:ntdll:get_firmware_info info_class SYSTEM_FIRMWARE_TABLE_INFORMATION
0110:err:winediag:WS_getaddrinfo Failed to resolve your host name IP
016c:fixme:netprofm:connection_point_Advise 0000000001DE90D0, 0000000001DE6960, 0000000003CCFD30 - s
emi-stub
016c:fixme:netprofm:list_manager_GetConnectivity 0000000001DE91F0, 0000000001DE6AB8
0110:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevation, ...) semi-stub
0110:fixme:msg:pack_message msg 14 (WM_ERASEBKGND) not supported yet
0110:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaOpenPolicy ((null),000000000021F138,0x00000800,000000000021F0D8) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaLookupNames (000000000000CAFE,0x00000001,000000000021F0F8,000000000021F0E8,0000
00000021F0F0) stub
0110:fixme:advapi:LsaClose (000000000000CAFE) stub
0060:fixme:appbar:handle_appbarmessage SHAppBarMessage(ABM_GETTASKBARPOS, hwnd=0000000000000000): st
ub
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
0058:fixme:mountmgr:get_dhcp_request_param support not compiled in
013c:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevation, ...) semi-stub
013c:fixme:wtsapi:WTSEnumerateProcessesW Stub 0000000000000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 000000000129E0D
0 000000000129E0D8
013c:fixme:ntdll:NtQueryInformationToken QueryInformationToken( ..., TokenElevation, ...) semi-stub
013c:fixme:wtsapi:WTSEnumerateProcessesW Stub 0000000000000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 000000000129E0D
0 000000000129E0D8
013c:fixme:process:WTSGetActiveConsoleSessionId stub
013c:fixme:wtsapi:WTSEnumerateSessionsW Stub 0000000000000000 0x00000000 0x00000001 000000000129EE50
 000000000129EE88
011c:fixme:winsock:server_ioctl_sock Unsupported ioctl 2000747a (device=2000 access=1 func=d1e metho
d=2)
011c:fixme:winsock:WSAIoctl unsupported WS_IOCTL cmd (SIO_IDEAL_SEND_BACKLOG_CHANGE)
0120:err:seh:segv_handler Got unexpected trap 9
0124:fixme:bcrypt:BCryptGenRandom ignoring selected algorithm
wine: Unhandled illegal instruction at address 000000014039B2BC (thread 0120), starting debugger...
wine client error:11c: write: Bad file descriptor
```


----------



## ziomario (Nov 3, 2021)

PCrazee said:


> No, they do have linux binaries by now.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I've installed Anydesk server on Windows 10 (emulated with bhyve) and the client on Freebsd and I tried to connect to it. I've been able to connect to it,I can see the windows 10 login screen,then I can issue the windows password and I can reach the desktop. But after that,it started to don't work at all. Infact I can click everywhere inside the vm window,but nothing happens. I tried to login inside Windows remotely with another remote application and I saw that when I'd clicked on the screen using Anydesk I really opened some windows,but I didn't see that inside the Anydesk window. It didn't help to increase the resolution of the screen in Anydesk. Take also in consideration that I've disabled the display framebuffer in bhyve and I've passed through my nvidia graphic card,RTX 2080 ti.


----------



## eternal_noob (Nov 3, 2021)

ziomario said:


> I tried. This is what happened :


1. You answered an 8 year old post. Chances are high that the instructions aren't valid anymore.
2. You didn't follow the instructions properly. He said don't install Teamviewer but use the portable version. And you tried to run the Setup exe...


----------



## zirias@ (Nov 3, 2021)

Is your scenario to log in to a windows machine on the local network? If so, why not just use RDP?


----------



## ziomario (Nov 3, 2021)

eternal_noob said:


> 1. You answered an 8 year old post. Chances are high that the instructions aren't valid anymore.
> 2. You didn't follow the instructions properly. He said don't install Teamviewer but use the portable version. And you tried to run the Setup exe...



Hello Eternal_noob :

1) I know,I know,but I like to experiment. I knew that probably it didn't work. But I'm like "San Tommaso",If I don't see with my eyes,I don't believe 

2) I haven't installed Teaviewer. When I've ran the setup.exe it asked me to run it without installing the application.

UPDATE : I tried with TW portable. same errors...


----------



## ziomario (Nov 3, 2021)

Zirias said:


> Is your scenario to log in to a windows machine on the local network? If so, why not just use RDP?



in next experiment,yes.


----------

